# 20" MTB forks?



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

Does anyone know if some forks are better than others on the kids 20" mountain bikes. I am looking for one for my kid. Are RST, Spinner etc any better than each other. Are they all terrible. I have seen some that look awful after use. Can they be maintained?

Any info would help.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

They're all pretty much terrible...usually way over sprung and not tunable at all. They also weigh a lot...a good lightweight rigid front fork with a nice fat front tire will be a much more effective option.


----------



## SPEEDMONKEY (Jul 15, 2005)

http://www.whitebrotherscycling.com/forkspecs/recumbent.html

By far, the best 20" fork you can get. Fully serviceable with air spring and adjustable damping. Doesn't hurt that it's made in the USA either....:thumbsup:


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. The White Brothers looks nice but is too expensive for a 5 year olds bike. I'm thinking maybe I could find the lowers and mix them with a sid? 

Rigid could be the answer. Do you know if there are 20" rigid forks with disc tabs?


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

you might look for "mod" trials forks, "mod" means a 20" bike for trials, and disc in the front for trials is common.

i dunno about any companies though, as i don't do trials any more


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

AlexJK said:


> you might look for "mod" trials forks, "mod" means a 20" bike for trials, and disc in the front for trials is common.
> 
> i dunno about any companies though, as i don't do trials any more


Echo makes 20" disc forks
:thumbsup:


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

DWDW said:


> Thanks for the replies. The White Brothers looks nice but is too expensive for a 5 year olds bike. I'm thinking maybe I could find the lowers and mix them with a sid?
> 
> Rigid could be the answer. Do you know if there are 20" rigid forks with disc tabs?


I've seen 20" w/v brake tabs but no disk tabs.

BTW, where'd you get 20" disk wheels? Hand built?


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

texacajun said:


> I've seen 20" w/v brake tabs but no disk tabs.
> 
> BTW, where'd you get 20" disk wheels? Hand built?


The 2010 Kona Shred 2-0 has 20" disc wheels. It's what I am thinking of buying. It comes with a Spinner Grind Fork.

Every 20" bike I have seen has lousy looking forks, and my son did just fine riding rigid so I think I might swap them out to save a couple of pounds.


----------



## gautama108 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Look Fournales - Reduced to 20''/24''*

Hi Guys,

I have an old Look-Fournales in my stale. And I am building a new FR bike for my 7 years old daughter.

Do you think it is realistic to reduce the length of this fork to fit 20''/24'' wheels ?

Thanks for any pointer...


----------



## Mako74 (Feb 13, 2012)

*26" to 20" coversion?*

Hi. Anyone converted a 26" suspension fork to 20"?


----------



## ThornPatch (Jan 21, 2004)

For those looking to use a rigid trials fork like the Echo Lite 20" (Echo Lite 20" Fork at WebCyclery.com) I contacted the folks at Webcyclery about using it on a kids mtb frame. They told me it would work but the axle-to-crown length is longer than what is normal for a kids 20" frame. They said it was closer to that of a rigid 26" fork (around 385mm). I measured the axle-to-crown on my son's current suspension fork and it was 14", or about 356mm, which means if I used the Echo fork it would kick up the front end another 29mm, or about 1".

Another possible alternative is the rigid fork that comes on the new 2012 Specialized Hotrock 20 Street (Specialized Bicycle Components : Hotrock 20 Street Boys). Its a rigid 20" aluminum fork with V-brake bosses. problem is I don't think Specialized will sell it separate. On the upside, the whole bike only retails for $350, so you could buy, swap out the fork with a cheap suspension fork and re-sell the whole bike and probably make back most of your money.

Lastly, for those of you interested in 20" suspension forks there's only two possibillities: 1) a custom ordered White Brothers RC80 fork that will set you back $750, or 2) the Spinner Air 20", which was suppose to be available June 2011, but I can't find a retail outlet any where on the web.


----------



## zealousdp (Dec 18, 2011)

How much of a difference would rigid fork on a HT make to the handling - currently pondering swapping GF Precaliber 20 sus with rigid +fat, softer tyres?


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

It probably won't make too much difference as the suspension forks on kids bikes aren't that great anyways. One thing I've learned about riding with kids is they are very adaptable (unlike their Dad). I've got three kids riding. Last year, the younger two were riding rigid BMX bikes with coaster bikes down the local ski hill without any complaints. 

Before you make the swap I would check the axle to crown measurement to make sure they aren't too different as that could have the biggest effect by changing the geometry of the bike.


----------



## Mako74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the new Spinner Air 20" is sold anywhere yet?


----------



## ThornPatch (Jan 21, 2004)

No, I checked with the US distributor for Spinner forks and Air has not been released yet.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have one of the Spinner Air 20" forks. I will do a little right up in the next couple of days to let everyone know the good and the bad with this fork.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

The Trek, GF and Specialized 20" and 24" bikes my kids have had all came with lousy forks, untunable superheavy - SA Suntour things - never been able to find anything to replace them with - would be interested on how the spinner pans out, will they be doing a 24"


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes they have a 24" air fork with a non adjustable rebound cartridge as well.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Demo9 said:


> I have one of the Spinner Air 20" forks. I will do a little right up in the next couple of days to let everyone know the good and the bad with this fork.


Look forward to it. Where did you get it?


----------



## jonny boy (Mar 11, 2004)

zealousdp said:


> How much of a difference would rigid fork on a HT make to the handling - currently pondering swapping GF Precaliber 20 sus with rigid +fat, softer tyres?


Did you have any luck finding a rigid fork? I am having difficulties finding a rigid, 20", V brake boss fork. Lots of BMX forks, but either no brake boss or U brake boss.

There are some out there, if you want to spend $200. For a bike I just paid $120 off Craigslist, I don't. Same bike by the way, Gary Fisher Precaliber 20". My daughter loves it, but I also think she would be better off trading the weight of the suspension fork, that doesn't compress, for a rigid fork.

As one guy mentioned earlier, maybe watching for an OEM fork is my best hope.


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Demo9 said:


> I have one of the Spinner Air 20" forks. I will do a little right up in the next couple of days to let everyone know the good and the bad with this fork.


Demo9 did you ever do the writeup on the Spinner 20?


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Rondo said:


> Demo9 did you ever do the writeup on the Spinner 20?


I did. Right here http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/spinner-air-20-fork-772610.html


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Demo9. I've subscribed to the thread and will be monitoring. I've got a Zoom right now that I need to weigh, take apart, and go through. Will compare notes with you when I get that chance. Nice looking fork btw.


----------

